# Here's a "What if" question



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

First off a blessed Easter and Happy Passover to everyone.
I've often pondered what others would think of this question. I would hope I can get a few non professionals to answer to understand the thinking process of others.

Here goes.....
If you were put in a kitchen to cook and you were given the choice of only 2 knives.
What two would you choose?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Home use, a good chefs and 6" utility with narrow (3/4") height blade, kinda like a stiff fillet knife. It best suites the typical prep work I do.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

thin cleaver and a heavy cleaver


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Blessed holidays to all.

That’s exactly what’s happening... I brought a 10-inch chef and 6-inch utility Sabatier... and a F Dick multicut steel.

EDIT: oh, and a ham slicer... a 12-inch carbon steel from the19th century.


----------



## KenOfPortland (Jan 27, 2018)

I like this question and am really interested in all the veteran answers myself


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

11" Chef
9" serrated bread


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> 11" Chef
> 9" serrated bread


Same.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The 10 in chef that the farmer smuggled out when I politely asked him to hand over his house key.
I loved that knife.
The other ?
7 in utility.

mimi


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I went through my knife collection and found that the ones I use most often are a smallish Global GS3 and my Carbonext chef's knife (think it is the 24 cm, beautiful knife with an ugly name)


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Personally for me, I would be happy with a 10" Chef's and a boning knife. I can use the boning knife to peel and clean small stuff while still having it to bone-out meats, poultry, and fish.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

All I need is a chefs knife for most of the bulk chopping. Everything else, like trimming and cleaning and small tasks and deboning can be done by a petty. I almost exclusively just use those two at home, and i cook for 5 people everyday.
I'm a non professional by the way. Just a college student


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I just looked at the 2 most used ones of my knives and I was going to make a remark that those are not the preferred one when butchering....
So, after @chefross remark: I need to change to my carbonext chef's knife and my boning knife (no idea about brand. Could be victorinox)


----------

